
130K lost in phishing attack on Bittrex user - technion
https://medium.com/@junaidlive/2fa-wont-save-you-from-phishing-5fe426c34c5b
======
imaginenore
How many times do we have to people not to store ridiculous amounts of money
on exchanges? It happens over and over again.

